# Baby Argues With Bulldog



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 8, 2014)

This baby is working on future debating strategies. :disagree::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2014)

Training for adulthood.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 8, 2014)

_Love the baby's hand movements, obviously copying Mummy_:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)




----------

